# Sticky  Wear you hi-viz!!!



## RachyBobs

I see LOADS of riders in my area out with no hi-viz on, on dark horses, dark clothes on the brow of hills!! Please be careful and follow the EXTRA 3 SECOND RULE it HI-VIZ gives drives 3 seconds longer to spot you and slow down!!

When you guys and gals are out and about, the high vis really does help, however....

It's second and more important role is the location of accident scene's..... If any of us attend an incident at whatever time of day... a horse pounding down the lane is pretty simple to find and recover.... our trouble is locating the rider that's no longer mounted!!!

A simple £1 high vis vest, makes a massive difference in locating somebody who can't shout for help, or respond to our calls and sirens. That one piece of high vis holds a huge potential, and can mean the difference in utilising the air ambulance / police helicopters / mountain rescue for a search or not.
Add on a reflective hat band with that vest (the more REFLECTIVE material the better) and a search becomes far quicker and easier. I say more reflective stripes, simply because in darkness the light from a search beacon or helicopter night light can pick you out from more than 2 miles aways. Fair enough you were hacking in daylight, but daylight quickly becomes darkness in the uk, especially when you can't get details to the emergency services....

Take care, and ride safe


----------



## Zayna

i ALWAYS wear a high viz when i ride out, even though I never ride at night. would never be without it!


----------



## RachyBobs

Also guys - if you have an accident with a car and you are not wearing hi-viz your insurance WONT pay out!


----------



## tonette

I have been saying for a long time now that Hi-Viz will eventually be like wearing a riding hat....... when we all realise that Hi-Viz protects us, our horses and other people on the road, it isn't just the winter months but also in the summer as when the sun is in the right position, you just can't be seen...... hopefully it will end up being trendy to have Hi-Viz and everyone will wear it..... I actually like wearing mine, I wear a vest in summer and a coat in winter and Caddy has Hi-Viz exercise sheet, boots, noseband and tail guard in Hi-Viz in the winter and in the summer he has his exercise boots and tail guard plus his chest strap.... am I being over cautious? no just making sure me and Caddy are seen, also I have noticed drivers slow down way before they get near me!


----------



## VickyF

PLEASE WEAR HI VIZ IN DAYTIME AS WELL AS LOW LIGHT!!!!!and preferably on the horses front and rear as well.
My partner was driving us somewhere yesterday in the daytime and we couldnt see this horse and rider untill nearly on top off them as they were blending in with the bushes so please be safe than sorry.


----------



## Midori

If you value your horse, and your own life, it makes good sense to ewar Hi-viz.


----------



## RachyBobs

Saw another 2 riders tonight 7pm just starting to go dusk and the sun was blinding. Went round a corner and they were on the blind bend with no hi-viz just bay horses and dark clothes.. very silly indeed!


----------



## tonette

my husband and I are always seeing riders out without any hi-viz...... we was passing 2 riders over the weekend and my husband told me that when riders are coming towards him ( he always slows down) he picks his Hi-viz coat up and shows it to the riders (obviously this is only if it is safe to do so).... I can see his point as he says half the riders without hi-viz you just can't see until you are nearly on them.


----------



## RachyBobs

Yeah it gives people who do take care a bad name, i always get hassle when im out the roads from some stupid fool but i always have hi-viz on.. i think its just stupidity


----------



## tonette

Please, please guys wear your hi-viz I was driving down to my field to my field this morning and it is very sunny, I passed 4 riders riding dark horses and they had dark clothing on and honestly I couldn't see them until I was nearly on top of them! We are all responsible horse riders I know that but if I feel worried when I can't see riders what must non horsey people think? We can't expect drivers to slow down if they cannot see us in time. 
Hi-viz isn't that expensive and it could save you, your horse and others being involved in an accident, I hope it is okay but I thought I would put a link on to ebay for hi-viz to show how many hi-viz things there are around and how little they can cost 
hi-viz items - Get great deals on Rider Clothing Accessories, Horse Wear Equipment items on eBay UK!


----------



## Kao

I never hack (my pony hates it) but come Winter we hack the Eventers a lot.
I'm investing in a Rockfish jacket this Winter


----------



## XsugarstarX

I am getting a pony and Im getting Hi viz stuff for me AND my pony since my pony will be easier to find if i lose him.


----------



## Mags4eva

And also really important, don't think just because you have a light coloured horse or a coloured one that you can get away without it! Has saved my back many a time!


----------



## Maz3643

totally agree that hi-vis should be worn on the roads!!, for the sake of not looking good (alot of riders are fashion concious these days) think safety first!
Your will be thankful to be seen..x


----------



## jazzie_93

you would think people would actually wear their riding hats out i saw two women on horseback leading another horse neither with helmets on and i couldnt believe it. Both walking along a pretty busy road. Well i just couldnt believe it really. :frown2:


----------



## fat fred

Couldn't agree more! I always wear high viz when I'm out and about - even if I don't go on the roads. Having been involved in a search for someone who had fallen and injured themselves in a wooded area - wearing the traditional dark clothes - I always keep in mind that should the worst happen and I'm alone and my horse clears off home without me, at least I can be seen much more easily wearing my high viz. It also gives you the edge on the roads allowing drivers to see you earlier. I get the mick taken out of me, and have been nick named 'lightbulb' for going out with myself and my horse fully decked out in florescent and reflective gear but I'd rather be that than hit by a car or lying injured and camouflaged.


----------



## tonette

Just to point out again about the Hi-Viz I was driving down a country lane yesterday and coming round a corner and the old thing again 2 riders dark horses both had dark clothing on shouting at me to slow down, I was doing 25mph! I never saw them...... I have a slow down for horses sticker in my rear window I have horses and would never speed by horses but If we don't see them and we are horsey people then how do non horsey people feel when they come across something like that? doesn't give us responsible riders a good name does it?...... just a thought  If they had high viz on I woiuld have seen them but as they were riding under a tree lined rode very difficult :nonod:


----------



## Wyrd

It annoys me a lot when I see riders without Hi Viz. 

The riding school near me are pretty good in the winter but suddenly he sun comes out and they think they are immune to accidents! 

I wear hi viz in summer and winter, on myself and my horse, even if it's just on my bridle.


----------



## BonnyBaby

:thumbup1:Me & my horse wear hi-viz .


----------



## Secondhand Tack Online

We ride and do Carriage Driving. We always wear hi viz. Also have a flashing light on the back of the carriage too.


----------



## jessegee

Hi Vis is good sense, we wear it all the time, so does the dog

here's a photo , you can laugh if you also go " ahhh...










jessegee


----------



## Dingle

Totally agree with the hi-vis...

We take our daughter out all pretty in hi-vis pink


----------



## tonette

Not laughing just Ahhhh and nice one!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Basic Horse Care


----------



## freckles

I live in Spain and dont ride on the roads but I still wear my hi-viz... why?.. well I do get a few off road bikes and cyclists, and its good they can see me... but the main reason is that if I came off and got knocked out or something, I will be easily spotted.... and unlike a lot of brits that move over here and still ride.. I still wear my hat,


----------



## RachJeremy

I always wear my hi-viz jacket when hacking out, and my horse wears a hi-viz neck strap  And if it's raining or cold he has a big hi-viz sheet! 
Not that that stops drivers from slowing down for me >.<


----------



## Jenna500

I'm known as 'the flourescent lady' around here. As in, you get chatting to someone at a show or in a shop, they ask where I keep my horses, I tell them, and they say 'oh yes, you're the flourescent lady ...'

I don't mind. 

My kids used to complain about having to wear hi-viz vests. I said, if you have an accident I don't want the driver to turn around and say he didn't see you.

They don't complain any more.

I had a long discussion the other day with a cyclist (who wasn't wearing any) about why I was decked out like a Christmas tree in broad daylight. I showed her the sharp contrast between standing in the sun and being under the trees and how drivers driving in the sun may not see someone under the trees very easily. I hope she got the point.


----------



## RachJeremy

This gobsmacked me! 
BBC News - Horse riders use head cams to film drivers&#039; abuse in Conwy

It's a really good idea to be honest!


----------



## Mia123

At my old yard, we didn't wear hi vis, but we were in the countryside and there weren't many cars at all. But we all wore hats and body protectors and we were very safe! It was a private yard, just 2 other kids.


----------



## RachJeremy

Mia123 said:


> At my old yard, we didn't wear hi vis, but we were in the countryside and there weren't many cars at all. But we all wore hats and body protectors and we were very safe! It was a private yard, just 2 other kids.


It's not just cars that need to see you... If you took a tumble in the middle of a field and you lost your horse, and you weren't wearing hi-viz chances are no air rescue would be able to find you. And aircraft aswell can be scary to horses, if they can see you earlier, they can back off or take another route to avoid scaring your horse. And pedestrians aswell. Hi-viz can and does save lives.


----------



## Mia123

RachJeremy said:


> It's not just cars that need to see you... If you took a tumble in the middle of a field and you lost your horse, and you weren't wearing hi-viz chances are no air rescue would be able to find you. And aircraft aswell can be scary to horses, if they can see you earlier, they can back off or take another route to avoid scaring your horse. And pedestrians aswell. Hi-viz can and does save lives.


I know, it's just it wasn't our choice , we would go for hacks with the two owners and they just said I didn't need one, there would always be at least 4 of us on a hack all with our phones, so we were safe. We never went in the dark, and we only walked if there was any rain at all. The owners of the yard were very experienced and we all have our own ways of riding don't we? I have now moved to a riding school and we need hi vis, riding insurance, a phone each, you have to have a qualified instructor accompany you, you need to be in a group larger than 5 and you have to be older than 10. That is a bit too much of you ask me, but I guess it's not a private yard...  thank you for warning me, but that was a whole year ago!


----------



## RachJeremy

Mia123 said:


> I know, it's just it wasn't our choice , we would go for hacks with the two owners and they just said I didn't need one, there would always be at least 4 of us on a hack all with our phones, so we were safe. We never went in the dark, and we only walked if there was any rain at all. The owners of the yard were very experienced and we all have our own ways of riding don't we? I have now moved to a riding school and we need hi vis, riding insurance, a phone each, you have to have a qualified instructor accompany you, you need to be in a group larger than 5 and you have to be older than 10. That is a bit too much of you ask me, but I guess it's not a private yard...  thank you for warning me, but that was a whole year ago!


Whether you're in a large group or under the watch of two 'experienced' people. Horses are unpredictable. And no offence, but your old yard, clearly had no interest in your safety if they insist you do not need hi-viz. And when you say it wasn't your choice, you could have brought a hi-viz vest for £1 from a shop and chose to wear it. So not your choice... Hmm. 
And this new yard, that's not too much! In fact, that is really sensible.


----------



## RachJeremy

I shared on my facebook wall... This is sooo shocking... 
Look well at the photo... I see two riders.


----------



## AutumnAngel

As well as riders wearing hi viz - its also worth putting hi-viz on your horse as well. Afterall should you be unlucky enough to fall off and your horse runs off down a road you want drivers to be able to see it and avoid it.

Countrybase offer hi-viz wear for riders - High Visibility Clothing and for horses - High Visibility Horse Wear


----------



## RachJeremy

AutumnAngel said:


> As well as riders wearing hi viz - its also worth putting hi-viz on your horse as well. Afterall should you be unlucky enough to fall off and your horse runs off down a road you want drivers to be able to see it and avoid it.
> 
> Countrybase offer hi-viz wear for riders - High Visibility Clothing and for horses - High Visibility Horse Wear


Agree completely. I always wear my hi-viz jacket/vest. And always encourage anyone hacking or walking with me to have one too really. Especially if they're in dark clothing. 
Boycie (horse) always wears a hi-viz neck strap. He does have boots, well more like wraps to be honest, but since he has feathers i don't like putting them on. And for foggy days or rainy days, he has a hi-viz quarter sheet too  
Better to be seen! Especially given the traffic in the roads i have to hack at. Some people never slow down. Even had a van cut a corner of a sharp turn, literally just missed me and Boycie. Safe to say my words weren't pleasant, and he had his window open... So he could have heard me and Boycie a mile off, he couldn't of seen us as it's a sharp 90 degree turn next to a house, i always drop my car to 15mph for that bend, and cutting the corner onto the wrong side of the road is pure dangerous! It could have been another car, not just be and Boycie.

Just one thing to note.. I've noticed the majority of drivers who do not slow down... Are young men!!!


----------



## WellfieldWR

I agree with wearing as much hi-vis as poss! My horse gets covered!

I'm currently studying equine management for my degree, and this subject is the basis for a project i'm doing and hopefully my dissertation too!

Please as many people as possibly fill in this 10 question survey on riding on the orads, what you wear and your interactions with traffic!
Hopefully for my dissertation i will be able to fuurther this study and work with the bhs to help with road safety and reporting accidents etc.
Will take 2mins to complete! Just click the link, nothing dodgy!

Thankyou all!

Riding and Road Safety Survey


----------



## WellfieldWR

Hi all,
I am studying equine management for my degree and i have a project based on hacking, road safety and hi-vis, which will hopefully lead into my dissertation and the possibility of the getting the BHS on board.

Please as many people as possibly fill in this 10 question survey on riding on the roads, what you wear and your interactions with traffic!
Hopefully for my dissertation i will be able to further this study and work with the bhs to help with road safety and reporting accidents etc.
Will take 2mins to complete! Just click the link, nothing dodgy!

Thankyou all!

Riding and Road Safety Survey

Whenever I go hacking i wear as much hi-vis as possible, and i have the controversial 'polite notice' gear which i think is fantastic, loads more people slow down. I have the tabard, leg bands, hat band and exercise sheet, although am looking into getting a lighter weight one as the weather warms up otherwise my boy starts to sweat up under the waterproof one.


----------



## maisiegrace

Oh my God this is so important - so annoyed when people think safety is all about wearing a helmet - grrr! Sometimes I think some people need a riding license!!


----------



## lovelenz

I cant believe people would go out without it!


----------



## Ninki99

Agreed, it is a must really. I almost bumped into a cyclist one evening who was dressed all in black as he just was not visible on the dark road. My mare is still young and we are not riding out on roads yet, but once we do we will be kitted out in all kinds of lumo gear.


----------



## FlorayG

I used to stop my car and comment to people who were out without hi viz and blending into the background. After I once stopped the same people twice one of them told me to 'stop moaning'.
I have to say I was SO ANGRY at this response that I got out of the car and gave them a complete dressing down about safety and their horses chance of being killed.
Next time I saw then they still weren't wearing any hi viz
They were from a hunting yard - they would have been laughed at on the yard for wearing hi viz out exercising. They would rather be killed than laughed at.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Some numpties really do think that wearing a hi viz is a reflection of their riding prowess! 

Same with cyclists who don't wear helmets! 

Even when walking my dog I make sure I have something hi viz on my clothing. I've stuck hi viz tape on the flexi handle too.

Be seen, be safe.


----------



## cbell

Totally agree should be worn day or night regardless of the light makes it so much easier to be spotted early particularly along winding country roads


----------

